# Garage vs. Basement for my Shop



## the202 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm putting together a shop at my house and I'm interested in any thoughts or opinions regarding the location. I can set up in my basement which is small and has an odd "L" type shape or I can take half of my garage which is overall about the same size but has a nice rectangular shape. Either way, it's going to be cramped. I'll have a hybrid table saw, a 14" band saw, a full size/full height router table, a bench-top drill press on a mobile stand, a 12" miter saw and stand, a bench and a large dust collection unit. 

The basement appeals to me since it has heat and A/C (although I can install heat in the garage, no A/C). The garage on the other hand would be great in the spring and fall (since I could open the door) but it would also prove to be a big mess in the winter with a slushy car parked in it (next to to all my equipment). Summer would be hot and humid in the garage but nice a cool in the basement. Both locations will be easy to wire, light and set up for dust collection.

So I guess I'm interested in hearing anyone who may have been in a similar situation. My biggest concern about the garage is not the heat or A/C issue but the humidity in the summer and the potential water/salty mess in the winter. I'm afraid that environment could rust some of the cast iron tools. 

My biggest concern with the basement is the dust. Even with a good collection system, there will likely be a layer of saw dust floating around and finding its way into the HVAC system which is located in the same space.


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

Mike,
From what you have posted, it looks like you and I have similar climate conditions. You've already covered pros and cons of both locations and I can tell you that my shop is in the garage and I had a shop in a basement of a previous house. 
Given the choice between the two, I would choose the basement in a heartbeat. Unfortunately for me, I currently don't have that option.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Your big issue will be dust. No matter how good your dust collection there will be some. If you can keep it in the basement, it will probably be the better location. Keep in mind that your heating/a c can help spread the dust.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

At one time I had my shop in the basement, I put plastic up to keep the dust in one spot so to speak, I got the hint from the commercial wood shops that do it all the time..I did it the same way by using hvy.plastic and cutting into strips..not great but it works..


========


----------



## barking spider (Dec 26, 2010)

I had a shop in a detached garage, then I moved to my current house and put the shop in the unfinished basement (doubled the size).

The downside of the basement shop:
Noise - I can't always run the power tools when I would like.
Odors - they seem to find their way upstairs. Finishing, sawing smells, etc.

The downside of the garage shop:
Never able to park a car in the garage.
Cold in the winter, hot in the summer.
Garage door always had to be open when I was using table saw. It was pretty much open most of the time anyway.


----------



## Raymondabel (Dec 18, 2009)

if you are not single : go garage
sound & dust are your#1 enemi


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have a walk out basement, moved the shop there 1.5 years ago. The shop is totally isolated from the house systems and will remain so. I have a HF 1550 CFM DC with cyclone added, one 650 CFM Jet DC both in the down garage where I park my Jeep. In the shop itself I have two shop vacs and a Jet 1000B air filter. We just finished sheet rocking a down bath sealing off the rest of the house from the bath, blew all dust into shop with a window fan outfitted with a couple filters from the Jet air filter. The final result was no excessive dust in the upstairs or in the bedroom next to the bath. All that to say if you make it a priority and work at it you can have basement shop with minimum impact on the rest of the house. But you must make it a priority and invest in it. BTW I use an air house and blow the shop down several times a week, the Jet 1000 takes care of the airborn dust. I feel the Jet 1000 and other air filters do not get enough credit.

I forgot to mention my shop is not heated or air conditioned but it is insulated top to bottom and stays comfortable. The insulation also helps with the noise level in the rest of the house.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I would choose the garage if you have steps to get to your basement. They can be a real hindrance for getting things in and out, especially large power tools. The other issue as mentioned is dust. If you close off all the vents you lose the advantage of heat and AC anyway. If your washer is in the basement it needs to be on a separate circuit from your power tools you you and your spouse are going to be blowing breakers and each other's tempers. I had my shop in the basement in my old house and now it's in the garage. The only downside is the cars have to live in the driveway.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

You could always move the TV (and, thus, the kids) into the basement, and convert the den into a shop space.


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

I could use a limited space in my basement, but because of the way it is constructed, it would be very difficult to get large pieces of lumber or sheet material down there, and some pieces of furniture would have to be brought up in pieces and assembled outside or upstairs. I am going to buy a house with a garage next time, and the cars will be outside, where good little cars should be.


----------



## barking spider (Dec 26, 2010)

I should mention that my basement shop is a walk out and the doors to the outside open to 6' wide. It has its own HVAC system and I just added a sub panel to get all the power I need.

I don't have any problem with sawdust getting upstairs at all, but finishing odors do make their way up.


----------



## the202 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all of your responses, it is very helpful. I had not considered some of the issues that were brought up such as moving large materials up and down my small, two-stage stair well and of course the noise. Having weighed everything, I'm leaning toward the garage. I'll have to make my decision soon, the electrician will be here next week.


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi Mike,

It is a pain in the rear, but I move from the garage to the basement for the winter. If that is something you think is doable, you might consider having the electrician wire up both basement and garage while he/she is there.

Mike


----------



## the202 (Feb 11, 2011)

Mike,

It's funny you should say that, I'm doing exactly what you suggest...two A/C sub-panels, one in the garage and one in the basement. Thankfully the electrician is a friend, so I'm already getting a good deal. The main service panel is in the basement and the garage feed will be about 10 feet away, so doubling up the service won't be to much of a financial strain. The one area that will be expensive is garage lighting. I'm looking at 4 six-tube florescent fixtures that will hang from the garage ceiling. Because of the weird design of my house, the garage ceiling is about 11' so although it's still a pretty standard installation, there will be some challenges.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike


I suggest you go with the
T8 Fluorescent Fixture you can get by with the 2 tube type 8ft. ones to get the cost down a little bit...I now switching over to them one fixture at a time, the light is like day and night with the T8.. I need to replace the f40 8ft.about once a year or less...and buy them by the case...now...they say the T8 will last 10 times longer, that's big savings and they pull less power to boot.. 

High bay 4 lamp T8 fluorescent fixture is the superior light option to illuminate manufacturing/distribution facilities, gymnasiums, schools, stores, warehouses or any high ceiling industrial building. 
Energy cost savings of up to 50% as compared to Metal-Halide or High Pressure Sodium high bays. 
Powder coated white 320G reflector, GE ballast included.


Efficient Lighting High Bay 4 Lamp T8 Fluorescent Fixture, Powder Coated White with 320G Reflector, HB200-T84L-G

=======


the202 said:


> Mike,
> 
> It's funny you should say that, I'm doing exactly what you suggest...two A/C sub-panels, one in the garage and one in the basement. Thankfully the electrician is a friend, so I'm already getting a good deal. The main service panel is in the basement and the garage feed will be about 10 feet away, so doubling up the service won't be to much of a financial strain. The one area that will be expensive is garage lighting. I'm looking at 4 six-tube florescent fixtures that will hang from the garage ceiling. Because of the weird design of my house, the garage ceiling is about 11' so although it's still a pretty standard installation, there will be some challenges.


----------



## blindpig (Jun 22, 2011)

Here's another vote for the garage...I had a shop in the basement in our old house and even with a walkout door it was tough to move large stuff in and out plus my son's bedroom was directly above so noise fumes and dust were always a problem
I live in southwest Missouri so have four seasons to cope with in the garage but with a little care havn't had any rust problems, just dress warmly in the winter and I use a salvaged furnace blower to keep as cool as I can in the summer.
Good luck wherever you end up.
Don


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I do not know where Ya live and by now have already moved in one of the choices ,I would go garage and for rust spraying some Boshield t9 and finish with a light coat of wax will work for Ya ,,I am in south HUUUUMID Louisiana and this is working for me my shop is more or Less a metal shed ...Good Luck


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Shoot, wish I could have a basement to even consider to make a shop. But living here waaay down south in New Orleans, before I'd get finishing digging it out, I'd have an indoor pool instead. Complete with pet aligators and all!!


----------

